
How Do Americans Feel About the NFL Protests? It Depends on How You Ask - rbanffy
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-do-americans-feel-about-the-nfl-protests-it-depends-on-how-you-ask/?ex_cid=story-twitter
======
gamechangr
I'm not sure three polls of 1,000 +/\- covers it?

From CNN and Huffington Post no less. CNN polls thinks Trump is wrong. There's
a shocker!!

I mean - it's kind of like asking if we agree that Trump is not helping.

Someone should poll the Republicans and those who voted for trump. I'm sure
that's Trump's intended audience. I would like to see FOX polls for example.

